# keep this setup design or change it?for giant desert hairy scorpion



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

ive constructed this today for my new giant desert hairy scorpion
that i will hopefully be picking up tomorow morning
on the onehand i think its cool
but i think its a bit naff too
so i wanna know what you think i should do
its made from sand and pieces of slate
some piccy's -->








from above








above again








along the floor








the cave area








inside the cave


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Assuming they should be kept on sand , i think its great mate !!

Just make sure there is no chance of that slate collapsing on the scorps : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it looks good I recon, could the sand possibly be a little damp though?


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

the sand is slightly damp
but its airing out at the mo in the kitchen
i was going to put it out in the sun to dry
but next doors cat will crap in it


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

lol I have this great thing in the garden that my grandad made my mum its like a little miniture greenhouse and it has a lid on top that you can lift up, and put seedlings under so all things that need to dry out or defrost go in there. because the lids made of glass it gets nice and warm.


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks good mate, as already asked is the slate secure?
Do you use playpit sand for your desert species?


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

no i got some t-rex stuff from the shop whilst i was there
by the time youve washed playsand and baked it
its not realy worth the messin about


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

5 votes at the mo
all saying its cool


----------



## greenwood777 (Aug 18, 2007)

looks like the wrong sand man. use finer sand that yiou can buy from specialist reptile stores.

looks good to me though, make sure the slate doesnt collapse


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

its t-rex scorpion sand m8
its perfect


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

anyway
the giant desert hairys here
ive changed it
will post piccys in a min


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

The piccies wont enlarge! Looks a beast mate, what size is it?


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

about 10cm/4" ish
dunno what it would be flat prob 16-17cm ish


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

it looks so much like a yellow fat tail
and as you can see the tail is huge
but im sure its arizonensis
which is what peregrine are selling it as


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

The fat yellow tail has a darker part on the last segment of the tail, just before the stinger. Can't really see it the pic, but if it does have the darker part. BE CAREFUL!


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

cheers incubus il have a look now


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

the telson and tail is all yellow
except the actual point of the telson
which is black


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

trust me if a seller sells you something like this with a false ID then they dont deserve to be in business.
Its incredibly unlikely.

Heres how to tell if its androctonus..
There is a marked thickness and width of the postabdominal segments...
deep concavity dorsally on each postabdominal segment, this adds to the dorsal keels, These are often serrated.
They are like hadrurs, as they have a variable colour to them, thats based on location

A australis - the fifth segment is darker than the rest of the body, this is true of the pedipalps, and sometimes true with the fourth.
10cm+
the holotype was 96mm.

The scorp looks very nice though!
My vote is H arizonensis (not spadix from that pic)


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> My vote is H arizonensis


thats what it was sold as
and as for the tail its only the telson which is darker
not the gland just the point


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

H arizonensis = they have a consistant yellow triangle from the chelicerae, over the lateral eyes, thats when compared to the uniformly coloured spadix


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i havnt voted coz its good and not all u need is a bit of green colour and i think it will be great or if you can have some fake plants im not sure i dont have scops.


----------

